# Making a new plan



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

Due to certain factual events and the season in Louisiana, along with some internet rumors that keep getting stronger, along with "coincidences" that may be lending credence to the rumors; I'm putting together an "Emergency Family Relocation Contingency Plan".

This includes: detailing 2 Relocation Sites, prioviding long term housing for the family, Salvage of equipment, supplies, and family heirlooms. I am planning for approximately 1 year of relocation.

The Primary location is at 32 deg North Latitude and the Secondary location is at 37 deg North Latitude. 

The advantage of writing a plan out now is that time won't be lost when it becomes critically short and requiring action, now.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Good luck to you. Seems like things get a little worse each day. 

Tim


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds like a wise move.
I'm afraid the Gulf coast isn't going to be right for at least a generation.  You know better than any of us here, but I don't think we're getting the full story from the MSM. Good luck to you and yours.


----------



## UneasyRider (May 9, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Sounds like a wise move.
> I'm afraid the Gulf coast isn't going to be right for at least a generation.  You know better than any of us here, but I don't think we're getting the full story from the MSM. Good luck to you and yours.


Have to say that I agree that it will be a generation before the gulf is restored to what it was. Regardless of that it's a good idea to have a place to relocate to in an instant without having to think "Know let's see I'll move my orange orchard to New England, yeah that's it."

Better to have a well thought out plan that will work for every member of your family in most if not all ways. A second property is not that expensive either, look at all the money people waste on cars, meals, pepsi, cigarettes etc.


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

*My rough draft so far*

This is what I've come up with so far. A friend is getting some info for me from the Secondary Location. I'll be ready to implement this at any time in regard to the Primary Relocation Site.
Emergency Relocation Plan

Updated: 11 June 2010

Purpose: To provide for a Long Term Relocation of family and homestead due to a long term emergency and mandatory evacuation.

Requirements: A safe location near (within 1 hour drive) adequate Medical Facilities, and within driving range of the workplace. The relocation position is preferred to be outside of any city or town corporate limits and should be in a stable area in regards to a small population size per square mile.

Procedures:

1) Maintain a steady news watch when a situation starts developing that has potential for a mass evacuation being ordered by the government for a long period of time. A watch of trusted internet news websites should be monitored daily for situation updates, rumors concerning a mass evacuation being planned, mobilization of Army National Guard units, etc. Contacts with State Emergency Officials should be cultivated so as to substantiate or dismiss rumors, and ramifications and intent of certain actions reported to be undertaken by government agencies.

2) A) Upon receiving confirmation of a coastal evacuation has been ordered, Have Dad rent the trailer lot across the street from his lot.

B) Upon receiving confirmation of a coastal evacuation has been ordered, make and execute immediate arrangements for Mom to go to Xxxxfs for the duration of the emergency.

C) Upon receiving confirmation that a Mass Evacuation, including our homefs area, is going to be ordered, a suitable camper (with a conventional bumper hitch) will be procured and either be parked at home for equipping and stockpiling of supplies, or have it delivered to the Primary Relocation Site. The primary idea is to get out of Xxxxxxxxx and enroute to the Primary or Secondary Relocation Sites as far ahead of the gherdh as possible.

D) Regardless whether the camper is small enough to be towed by our van or not, the van should be equipped with the appropriate hitch system. If possible, a 1 ton box truck will be rented, loaded with valuables and equipment, and then be used to tow the camper to the Primary, and/or Secondary Relocation Sites. Once the camper has been situated at the Relocation Site, the truck will be offloaded at a temporary storage site, and then turned back into the rental company that owns it.

E) The P/U truck will be equipped with a rented towbar and pulled behind the van for the journey to the Primary and/or Secondary Relocation Site.

F) The expandable, portable wheelchair ramps will be used for Xxxxxhs chair until a wooden wheelchair ramp can be built.

3) A) Items to be included in rented 1 ton box truck:

1) 1st Priority: Xxxxxfs personal equipment and supplies.

2) 2nd Priority: Emergency food, water, seeds, and medical supplies.

3) 3rd Priority: All camping equipment.

4) 4th Priority: All pertinent reference books from the garage.

5) 5th Priority:

B) Items to be included in personal truck:

1) 1st Priority: All fuels. This includes stored gasoline, camp stove fuel, coal oils, propane in small bottles and in 5gal tanks, Sterno, Lighter fuel, Charcoal, etc.

2) 2nd Priority:

C) Items to be included in the personal van:

1) 1st Priority: Suitcases with personal clothes, medications, Family business files (insurance papers, birth certificates, etc.)

4) Relocation Sites:

A) The Primary Relocation Site is at Xxxxxx Trailer Park in Xxxxxxxx, La. Dad has $xxxx cash to rent the lot across from him, once we tell him to or if he notices lots suddenly being rented (indicating that others plan to relocate there). These lots rent for $xx.00 per month and have electricity, gas, water, sewage, and cable or satellite coverage available. See Annex A for details concerning Xxxxxx Trailer Park.

B) The Secondary Relocation Site will be in the Xxxxx, Mo area, preferably on the East side of Xxxxx. See Annex B concerning Xxxxx information.

5) In the event that Property Values have dropped below that which is owed on the mortgage, we will stop making Mortgage Payments and use that money to sustain living a gRelocated Lifestyleh.

@

Annex A

1) Xxxxxx Trailer Park is located just outside of Xxxxxxxx, La on La State Hwy xx. It consist of a gravel drive in a semi-circular pattern, with Lots set off of the gravel drive.

2) Each lot has electrical, gas, water, cable, telephone, trash pickup, and sewage hookups. The electrical, gas, cable, and telephone hookups must be arranged with the appropriate utility company. Water and sewage treatment connections/services are provided by the trailer park owner. Either cable or satellite feed must be arranged separately with the corporate providers of those services.

3) Each trailer lot has a concrete pad that is wide enough to accommodate a camper and have sufficient room left over for a wheelchair ramp to be installed alongside of the camper.

4) Temporary Storage Units Location and costs:

5) Medical Facilities/Locations: There is a small hospital in Xxxxxxxx, La that is capable of treating small emergencies. A Regional hospital, a Heart Hospital, is located in Xxxxxxx, Ms. Major Medical Facilities and capabilities are located in Xxxxxxxxx, La and in Xxxxxxx, Ms.

Annex B

1) (location and description)

2) Each lot has

3) Each trailer lot has

4) Temporary Storage Units Location and costs:

5) Medical Facilities/Locations:

Please feel free to poke holes in this draft. I'm trying to fill in any gaps that I can find or think of, before I print it out and add it to my Contingency Plan Repertoire!!!!


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

Nice - I need to write up something like this. I assume you have looked into these items, but I would be wary of planning to buy/rent after something happens (such as the camper, tow bar, etc.). Be sure to include a plan if you are unable to rent or buy these items. We ended up having to pay a friend to haul a broken truck on one move, because we could not secure a towbar that fit.

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, I am working on other options as well.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

If you don't mind my asking, what are you worried about? The oil, the bad storms that are predicted or...?


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

*Good plan*

I like your framework and start at delineating responsibilities. My plan is oral right now, everyone trusts "Dad's got it wired". I need to move beyond that, in your direction.

Three observations, tho you may have it covered.

1/ In a mobile park setting, homes are usually closely packed together. Some fencing wire and T posts might be valuable to cordon off your area when you roll up with a crapload of equipment and prying eyes ask questions. Even to fence off a garden in a formerly vacant lot that is now "yours".

2/ Also as in previous threads, doing some stealth gardening and planting some fruit and nut trees might prove beneficial in your BOLs.

3/ With a written plan, what is your OPSEC (Operations Security) Plan to keep the information confidential?

Thanks for sharing and I hope you provide updates.


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Some things unsaid....*

1/ In a mobile park setting, homes are usually closely packed together. Some fencing wire and T posts might be valuable to cordon off your area when you roll up with a crapload of equipment and prying eyes ask questions. Even to fence off a garden in a formerly vacant lot that is now "yours".

This park is "off the beaten track". It has about 30 lots and about 5 of them are occupied. This is an interim stop to catch my breath. I have access to more remote areas, if the place gets too crowded. 

2/ Also as in previous threads, doing some stealth gardening and planting some fruit and nut trees might prove beneficial in your BOLs.

These "other areas" also gives me places to conduct stealth gardening and secure places to cache other resources. There are a lot of trees that will provide food as well.

3/ With a written plan, what is your OPSEC (Operations Security) Plan to keep the information confidential?

I'm keeping those details to myself. I've "Xx'd" out critical data so as to maintain a certain level of ComSec. IRT "OpSec", I will not be willing to "announce" the "when" that I am putting the plan into motion, except for a few close family and associates.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

wildman800 said:


> Due to certain factual events and the season in Louisiana, along with some internet rumors that keep getting stronger, along with "coincidences" that may be lending credence to the rumors; I'm putting together an "Emergency Family Relocation Contingency Plan".


I found an article last night on my WII-news - I'll just quote it here and then comment:



AssociatedPress said:


> June 11 2010
> *CADDO GAP, Ark.* - Floodwaters that rose as swiftly as 8 feet an hour tore through a campground packed with vacationing families early Friday, carrying away tents and overturning RVs as campers slept. At least 16 people were killed, and dozens more missing and feared dead.
> 
> Heavy rains caused the normally quiet Caddo and Little Missouri rivers to climb out of their banks during the night. Around dawn, floodwaters barreled into the Albert Pike Recreation Area, a 54-unit campground in the Ouachita National Forest that was packed with vacationing families.
> ...


This flash-flood happened late at night, when many were still sleeping. Families have been torn apart with one spouse left alive to contempate what just happened to their family.

I personally am going to re-think my plans for a BOL as well as possible places to be moving to and putting flood-waters into my check-list. One area that I normally camp in has a flood-plain and I have never camped on that strip but I have seen many that do camp along there. My Jeep is capable of fording water 48" deep easily but there is no chance that it would be able to deal with waters at 8' where my roof-line is about 9' above the ground.

I am not trying to derail your plans, but, would like to try to add just one more facet to your planning to verify that the zone that you would bring your family towards would not be in a flood-plain. Just a reminder that MotherNature can unleash a fury that rivals the worst that man can do, but, does it without warning and without mercy.


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have taken the Arkansas lesson to heart. Most places I camp at do not have a flash flood problem BUT, I don't think I have stopped to check the strange places, for me to camp in, for any high water marks. 

I will definitely be conscious of that possibility in the future.


----------

